

Spontaneous praise for Gandi by its customers - davi
http://www.gandibar.net/post/2010/05/31/Gandi-will-apply-Verisign-s-3rd-price-increase-on-July-1st-2010

======
davi
I'm a Gandi customer, not a shill of some sort. I saw this on their website
and found the comments to be remarkable. A _price increase_ inspired
testimonials from customers about how Gandi was worth any price differential.

Any business or endeavor we start should inspire this kind of response. If a
domain name registrar can do it, so should we be able to.

